# Alcohol vs. Nicotine



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

In the short time I've been smoking I've noticed a striking _subjective _difference between the effects of alcohol and the effects of nicotine. I say subjective because it's purely a difference in how similar levels of "impairment" _feel_ to me.

In high school I decided to give alcohol a good test drive, and so for a month or so I pilfered booze anywhere I could, and went to school anywhere from happy to falling-out-of-my-chair. Naturally, this last state did not go unnoticed, and I got into some trouble over it. Anyway, I discovered that I do not like the loss of control that goes with being drunk. I do, however, enjoy a light buzz.

Fast forward to my cigar adventure. I rarely feel much of an effect from smoking a cigar, but when I do, I find it distinctly unpleasant. At what feels like the same level of "buzz," wine is fun and nicotine annoying. Wine is a warm hug, nicotine is a cold slap in the face. Wine is a lover whispering in my ear, nicotine is a bitch screaming in my face.

So, I thought I'd take a quick look at DiscoveryHealth onloine and see if there is a physical difference in the ways that each substance affects the brain. One that would explain the difference in how I experience them.

Here's a brief rundown. Both alcohol and nicotine affect neurotransmitters in the brain, but they work on different ones. Alcohol enhances the effects of a neurotransmitter that inhibits neural action. At the same time, it inhibits an excitatory neurotransmitter. So, it slows down the transmission of signals in the brain, starting with higher function (stuff we do by will or intention), and moving through lower and lower function until enough of it can stop the neural commands to breathe. Nicotine does rather the opposite, by mimicking and effectively replacing a neurotransmitter that, among other things, controls your basic energy level. Because the quantity of active nicotine is not regulated by the body, it pushes its receptors into overdrive, often causing a burst of adrenalin, a release of sguars (fuel for fight/flight), and eventually the release of endorphins.

Maybe that's why I like one over the other.

Oh, and here's something else I ran across - Duke University Medical Center researchers have found that even small amounts of alcohol boost the pleasurable effects of nicotine, inducing people to smoke more when drinking alcoholic beverages.

I have noticed that I seem to be more likely to feel the effects of nicotine when I'm not drinking an alcoholic beverage with my smoke. Maybe for some, including me, alcohol masks or soothes some of the stimulating effects of nicotine, but leaves behind the mild dizziness, which then feels much like an alcohol buzz.

Well, I'm no rocket surgeon, so I won't go any further in my speculations. Enough for me to know I like the pleasantries of alcohol over the arguments of nicotine. As good a reason as any to make sure every cigar has its glass of port!


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Tritones said:


> In the short time I've been smoking I've noticed a striking _subjective _difference between the effects of alcohol and the effects of nicotine. I say subjective because it's purely a difference in how similar levels of "impairment" _feel_ to me.
> 
> Maybe that's why I like one over the other.
> 
> Well, I'm no rocket surgeon, so I won't go any further in my speculations. Enough for me to know I like the pleasantries of alcohol over the arguments of nicotine. As good a reason as any to make sure every cigar has its glass of port!


You have discovered one of the mystical secrets of life. Cigars and port (or brandy, or scotch). The others being younger women, faster horses, more money ...


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Enough for me to know I like the pleasantries of alcohol over the arguments of nicotine. As good a reason as any to make sure every cigar has its glass of port!


You said it buddy. Im just sitting down to a Tatuaje Veroco Tubos and a glass of port. Scotch for this evening.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

There goes my  buzz


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I have noticed that I seem to be more likely to feel the effects of nicotine when I'm not drinking an alcoholic beverage with my smoke. Maybe for some, including me, alcohol masks or soothes some of the stimulating effects of nicotine, but leaves behind the mild dizziness, which then feels much like an alcohol buzz.


Same here. when drinking with mild/medium cigars, I definitely don't feel the bad parts of the nicotine. Same with full bodies except i will eventually uke: and then feel like crap but its alot less intense and for alot less time. 
When I dont drink with a full bodied cigar I feel like :dizzy::faint:but dont throw up.

I dont know which is less worse:
Puking for 15 minutes then feeling fine after half an hour, or
Feeling like crap for two hours but not puking
:hmm:


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I've found that I never have an unpleasant nicotine rush if I enjoy a cigar after I've eaten. I have had bad nic trips on an empty stomach, though.


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

I try to always have a drink in hand when I smoke. 

Seems to help.

:smoke::beerchug:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

That is a good bit of info. It makes a lot of sense to me because I can feel a buzz 1 or 2 drinks, but I never have really felt a nic buzz.


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Which is why in states that don't allow smoking in establishments, many bars are going out of business.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I find the nicotine buzz from cigars very enjoyable!! It is one of the reasons I continue to smoke,regardless of how "bad" everyone says tobacco is.
Some cigars are overwhelming,especially if rushed. Only a few times have I had to slow down a smoke because of nicotine overload.
One of my favorite things to do is a good cigar,a bowl of "palm leaves" and a few glasses of good wine. The buzz is amazing..!! The "palm leaves" really smooth out the nicotine naseua which can occur(which I hardy get any more) and the wine rounds out the whole sensation! 

Rocket surgeon??


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> I find the nicotine buzz from cigars very enjoyable!!
> 
> The "palm leaves" really smooth out the nicotine naseua which can occur(which I hardy get any more) and the wine rounds out the whole sensation!
> 
> Rocket surgeon??


Yeah - I know some guys like the nicotine buzz. For me it's too harsh, but that's subjective. The buzz feels all in my head, unlike wine, which feels like an all-over buzz. To me.

I've only gotten nauseated from one cigar - if it were possible to smoke ISOMs in this country, it might have been one of those. But, of course, seeing that it is not possible to smoke one here, it must not have been one. But I've felt the head-buzz a number of times, and I don't like it at all.

Rocket surgeon - from the old adage, "It ain't rocket surgery."


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

It does not take much to give me a buzz..a couple of glasses of wine,a small bowl of "palm leaves" ...and most cigars,unless they are really mild,give me a nice,Euphoric buzz.Not dizzy,or disfunctional,but kind of like having two big mugs of really strong coffee or espresso. Woo-hoo! Get -er-done!


I believe the adage is... "It ain't rocket science."  Who does surgery on a rocket? Ha!


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I enjoy a light to moderate alcohol buzz but I'm with the OP I can't stand the loss of control that comes with sipping too much. The timeline: sober-buzzed-happy-really happy-this sucks.

On the other hand, I thoroghly enjoy the nicotine buzz. It doesn't make me sick or nauseous. I don't mind the dizziness, the nic buzz to me is extremely relaxing and soothing. And I also agree with the research presented by the OP about alcohol boosting the pleasure of nicotine. I find that the nic buzz is best enjoyed after two beverages.

Happy Sipping & Happy Puffing!!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't believe I ever experienced a nicotine buzz. But then again, i can have 10 beers and not feel that either. So maybe I'm naturally buzzed and don't know what normal is? LOL!


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> One of my favorite things to do is a good cigar,a bowl of "palm leaves" and a few glasses of good wine. The buzz is amazing..!! The "palm leaves" really smooth out the nicotine naseua which can occur(which I hardy get any more) and the wine rounds out the whole sensation!


Breakaway: I'm curious, tell us more about these "palm leaves"

If you speak of what I think you're speaking of then that's probably why I don't get nausea from nicotine


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

The only nicotine nausea I have ever experienced was years ago when I quit smoking cigarettes with the use of a nicotine replacement patch. That first half hour a new patch was put on was rough every single day. I didn't vomit, but I sure wanted to.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> I believe the adage is... "It ain't rocket science."  Who does surgery on a rocket? Ha!


Rocket surgery, brain science - whatever. It's six of one, two in the hand of the other.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

You know,the good time "palm leaves"...







Endorsed by Cheech and Chong...


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

That's what I thought! +1


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Did you find any research on nicotine and caffiene?

I have found I enjoy strong cigars more with black coffee than with alcohol.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't drink coffee, and only occasionally drink tea, so I didn't even think about checking into caffeine. I do love chocolate-covered espresso beans, and I can eat them until my ears buzz and my chest pounds. Then I can close my eyes and go right to sleep. I've never tried caffeine with cigars.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Chocolate covered espresso beans!!! My favorites! There is a gal locally who makes them,homemade.I bought two pounds(!) of them to a social function,and nobody liked them.They said they made their mouths feel "dirty". HA! It was a shame...I had to take them home..and eat them all myself... Not good for the doggies..and the wifey said they taste like dirt. More for me! Damn...I think I'll pick up a pound tomorrow....


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Rocket surgery, brain science - whatever. It's six of one, two in the hand of the other.


Proof the alcohol is working!


----------

